# House and blacksmith shop



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I have decided to sell our extra house, located in Northwestern Illinois, country home on 1.1 acre Two story home with tons of history, built in 1869, this ten room, bath and 1/2, just needs a little cosmetic tlc. Also could have a fully operational blacksmith shop built in 1913, still has many of its original equipment and lots of room to work, also has second story loft for tons of storage. Also has a small tool shed for that garden spot and lawn mower. Located eight to nine miles from 3 towns, so close yet not to close. Very nice rural area, hard surfaced roads, great fire protection, schools and wonderful neighborhood (ME). So if your looking to get away and start a business(zoned industrial) hit me back with a PM, walk away price today of 90,000.00 Will try an get a picture today while I`m down there. > Marc :thumb:


----------

